# advice please



## spider1980 (Aug 30, 2007)

hi there all. im gordon 27 living in scotland. my thing is that i have worked in many different kitchens but really never cooked anything complicated. catering scoohl is very basic here unless you have a bit of money but i really want to learn.
to cut a long story short, i was wondering how to go about learning abroad so i can learn the trade and also see a bit of the world as well...
does anyone have any ideas of how to go about this..
thanks all for your time
gordon


----------



## chefkbr (Aug 31, 2007)

Check Into Baltimore International college it is a culinary/restaurant management school in the USA. I graduated from there and I know they have a campus in Ireland. I am also pretty sure they helped people from other countries come to the USA to study. I know I was in class with a few people from other countries.


----------

